
Idea-160274: after 3 years IntelliJ will finally do field call hierarchy - karmakaze
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-160274
======
karmakaze
I've been promoting this issue for some time now and it seems to have paid
off. Will be in next 2019.3 release of IntelliJ IDEA.

